# Papà Piatek:Futuro? "Il Milan deve stare al suo passo".



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Il padre di Piatek intervistato da Sportweek in edicola oggi, 30 marzo, ha raccontato la crescita calcistica dell'attaccante rossonero. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Un ragazzo regolare, più energico degli altri... ma un buon ragazzo. A 17 anni la chiamata del Lubin. Viveva da solo e tutti gli di- cevano che era forte: se non avesse avuto una grande disciplina si sarebbe perso. E a insegnargli la disciplina ho provveduto io: quella, e poi il rispetto per gli amici e per il coach. “Hai tanta energia ma cerca di avere rispetto per chi ti guarda. E' questo che gli ho sempre ripetuto. Così, nei suoi primi anni da solo ha giusto avuto qualche fidanzatina. E in ogni caso, c’era sua mamma Jadwiga a controllare, andando da lui appena possibile con la scusa di portargli cibo e vestiti puliti. Gli allenatori? Tutti gli hanno dato qualcosa, fin dalle giovanili. Una figura cruciale, per esempio, è stato Andrzej Bolisega, che lo ha avuto al Dzierzoniów. È grazie a persone come lui se il mio ragazzo è diventato sempre più sicuro. Oggi i suoi ex tecnici sono molto orgogliosi di Krzysztof perché sta dimostrando di andare molto veloce. È in questa maniera, facendo un passo in avanti alla volta, che ha acquisito forza e consapevolezza, arrivando in Italia al momento giusto. Ogni esperienza gli ha lasciato qualcosa, che lui ha assorbito e si porta dentro. Il Cracovia, pur non essendo la squadra della capitale, è forse quella in cui più di ogni altra si rispecchia lo spirito nazionale polacco. Vestire quella maglia ti tempra, ti fortifica. Una volta, in allenamento, lo schierarono tutta la settimana con la squadra riserve. Lui non diceva niente. Alla domenica lo misero in campo a sorpresa: il Cracovia vinse 2-1 con una sua doppietta. *Oggi vuole portare il Milan in Champions; poi, alla scadenza del suo contratto quadriennale, nel 2023, si vedrà. Krzysztof vede il cambiamento come indispensabile per il suo processo di crescita. Ma se il Milan saprà stargli al passo, crescendo insieme a lui, di- venta impossibile dire se e quando le loro strade si divideranno*.


Michal Pol, giornalista polacco:"La Piatek mania in Polonia è più pazza che da voi. Ogni bambino conosce la sua esultanza e la ripete sui social, nei campetti di calcio o per strada. Gli adulti invece, stanno quotidianamente pressando il c.t. della Nazionale affinché si convinca a schierare il tridente con Piatek, Lewandoski e Milik in vista di Euro 2020. Più di un milione e duecentomila persone hanno seguito la doppietta di “Krzysz” in Coppa Italia contro il Napoli, numeri impensabili per la tv nazionale polacca".


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il padre di Piatek intervistato da Sportweek in edicola oggi, 30 marzo, ha raccontato la crescita calcistica dell'attaccante rossonero. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Un ragazzo regolare, più energico degli altri... ma un buon ragazzo. A 17 anni la chiamata del Lubin. Viveva da solo e tutti gli di- cevano che era forte: se non avesse avuto una grande disciplina si sarebbe perso. E a insegnargli la disciplina ho provveduto io: quella, e poi il rispetto per gli amici e per il coach. “Hai tanta energia ma cerca di avere rispetto per chi ti guarda. E' questo che gli ho sempre ripetuto. Così, nei suoi primi anni da solo ha giusto avuto qualche fidanzatina. E in ogni caso, c’era sua mamma Jadwiga a controllare, andando da lui appena possibile con la scusa di portargli cibo e vestiti puliti. Gli allenatori? Tutti gli hanno dato qualcosa, fin dalle giovanili. Una figura cruciale, per esempio, è stato Andrzej Bolisega, che lo ha avuto al Dzierzoniów. È grazie a persone come lui se il mio ragazzo è diventato sempre più sicuro. Oggi i suoi ex tecnici sono molto orgogliosi di Krzysztof perché sta dimostrando di andare molto veloce. È in questa maniera, facendo un passo in avanti alla volta, che ha acquisito forza e consapevolezza, arrivando in Italia al momento giusto. Ogni esperienza gli ha lasciato qualcosa, che lui ha assorbito e si porta dentro. Il Cracovia, pur non essendo la squadra della capitale, è forse quella in cui più di ogni altra si rispecchia lo spirito nazionale polacco. Vestire quella maglia ti tempra, ti fortifica. Una volta, in allenamento, lo schierarono tutta la settimana con la squadra riserve. Lui non diceva niente. Alla domenica lo misero in campo a sorpresa: il Cracovia vinse 2-1 con una sua doppietta. *Oggi vuole portare il Milan in Champions; poi, alla scadenza del suo contratto quadriennale, nel 2023, si vedrà. Krzysztof vede il cambiamento come indispensabile per il suo processo di crescita. Ma se il Milan saprà stargli al passo, crescendo insieme a lui, di- venta impossibile dire se e quando le loro strade si divideranno*.
> 
> 
> Michal Pol, giornalista polacco:"La Piatek mania in Polonia è più pazza che da voi. Ogni bambino conosce la sua esultanza e la ripete sui social, nei campetti di calcio o per strada. Gli adulti invece, stanno quotidianamente pressando il c.t. della Nazionale affinché si convinca a schierare il tridente con Piatek, Lewandoski e Milik in vista di Euro 2020. Più di un milione e duecentomila persone hanno seguito la doppietta di “Krzysz” in Coppa Italia contro il Napoli, numeri impensabili per la tv nazionale polacca".



.


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2019)

Il ragionamento vale per qualsiasi altro giocatore di talento della nostra rosa, se il Milan torna al top è normale possano restare, altrimenti è chiaro che le ambizioni siano diverse ed un calciatore prenda altre strade.

Oggi il Milan è una squadra di passaggio, non di arrivo aimè.


----------



## Didaco (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il padre di Piatek intervistato da Sportweek in edicola oggi, 30 marzo, ha raccontato la crescita calcistica dell'attaccante rossonero. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Un ragazzo regolare, più energico degli altri... ma un buon ragazzo. A 17 anni la chiamata del Lubin. Viveva da solo e tutti gli di- cevano che era forte: se non avesse avuto una grande disciplina si sarebbe perso. E a insegnargli la disciplina ho provveduto io: quella, e poi il rispetto per gli amici e per il coach. “Hai tanta energia ma cerca di avere rispetto per chi ti guarda. E' questo che gli ho sempre ripetuto. Così, nei suoi primi anni da solo ha giusto avuto qualche fidanzatina. E in ogni caso, c’era sua mamma Jadwiga a controllare, andando da lui appena possibile con la scusa di portargli cibo e vestiti puliti. Gli allenatori? Tutti gli hanno dato qualcosa, fin dalle giovanili. Una figura cruciale, per esempio, è stato Andrzej Bolisega, che lo ha avuto al Dzierzoniów. È grazie a persone come lui se il mio ragazzo è diventato sempre più sicuro. Oggi i suoi ex tecnici sono molto orgogliosi di Krzysztof perché sta dimostrando di andare molto veloce. È in questa maniera, facendo un passo in avanti alla volta, che ha acquisito forza e consapevolezza, arrivando in Italia al momento giusto. Ogni esperienza gli ha lasciato qualcosa, che lui ha assorbito e si porta dentro. Il Cracovia, pur non essendo la squadra della capitale, è forse quella in cui più di ogni altra si rispecchia lo spirito nazionale polacco. Vestire quella maglia ti tempra, ti fortifica. Una volta, in allenamento, lo schierarono tutta la settimana con la squadra riserve. Lui non diceva niente. Alla domenica lo misero in campo a sorpresa: il Cracovia vinse 2-1 con una sua doppietta. *Oggi vuole portare il Milan in Champions; poi, alla scadenza del suo contratto quadriennale, nel 2023, si vedrà. Krzysztof vede il cambiamento come indispensabile per il suo processo di crescita. Ma se il Milan saprà stargli al passo, crescendo insieme a lui, di- venta impossibile dire se e quando le loro strade si divideranno*.
> 
> 
> Michal Pol, giornalista polacco:"La Piatek mania in Polonia è più pazza che da voi. Ogni bambino conosce la sua esultanza e la ripete sui social, nei campetti di calcio o per strada. Gli adulti invece, stanno quotidianamente pressando il c.t. della Nazionale affinché si convinca a schierare il tridente con Piatek, Lewandoski e Milik in vista di Euro 2020. Più di un milione e duecentomila persone hanno seguito la doppietta di “Krzysz” in Coppa Italia contro il Napoli, numeri impensabili per la tv nazionale polacca".



Stiamo vendendo un sacco di magliette in Polonia


----------



## Casnop (30 Marzo 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il ragionamento vale per qualsiasi altro giocatore di talento della nostra rosa, se il Milan torna al top è normale possano restare, altrimenti è chiaro che le ambizioni siano diverse ed un calciatore prenda altre strade.
> 
> Oggi il Milan è una squadra di passaggio, non di arrivo aimè.


Totalmente condivisibile. Una sfida stimolante, per tutti.


----------



## Comic Sans (30 Marzo 2019)

Ssssì, vale per tutti, certo, ma Piatek mi sembra proprio un giocatore alla Ibra, per fare un esempio. Pensa a se stesso, a migliorare, a diventare il più forte di tutti. Non mi sembra uno a cui importa di diventare una bandiera o di accasarsi definitivamente, che sia al Milan, al City o al Bayern. Ho questa impressione dal primo giorno e suo padre non fa che confermare la mia idea. 
È un tipo estremamente determinato e ambizioso rispetto ad altri colleghi. Cosa positiva finché gioca da noi, negativa se arriva un’offerta da una squadra che punta alla champions. A vincerla, non a qualificarsi.

Mi aspetto un mercato stellare quest’estate e risultati discreti in Europa già dalla prossima stagione. Se questo non dovesse accadere, bisognerà incatenare il polacco allo stadio per non farlo scappare a gennaio. Insomma, mi sembra il tipo di giocatore che spesso e a sproposito chiamiamo “mercenario”, anche se lui andrebbe via per vincere e non per i soldi, probabilmente. Non una cosa negativa in sé, è una questione di carattere.

Insulti tre 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il padre di Piatek intervistato da Sportweek in edicola oggi, 30 marzo, ha raccontato la crescita calcistica dell'attaccante rossonero. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Un ragazzo regolare, più energico degli altri... ma un buon ragazzo. A 17 anni la chiamata del Lubin. Viveva da solo e tutti gli di- cevano che era forte: se non avesse avuto una grande disciplina si sarebbe perso. E a insegnargli la disciplina ho provveduto io: quella, e poi il rispetto per gli amici e per il coach. “Hai tanta energia ma cerca di avere rispetto per chi ti guarda. E' questo che gli ho sempre ripetuto. Così, nei suoi primi anni da solo ha giusto avuto qualche fidanzatina. E in ogni caso, c’era sua mamma Jadwiga a controllare, andando da lui appena possibile con la scusa di portargli cibo e vestiti puliti. Gli allenatori? Tutti gli hanno dato qualcosa, fin dalle giovanili. Una figura cruciale, per esempio, è stato Andrzej Bolisega, che lo ha avuto al Dzierzoniów. È grazie a persone come lui se il mio ragazzo è diventato sempre più sicuro. Oggi i suoi ex tecnici sono molto orgogliosi di Krzysztof perché sta dimostrando di andare molto veloce. È in questa maniera, facendo un passo in avanti alla volta, che ha acquisito forza e consapevolezza, arrivando in Italia al momento giusto. Ogni esperienza gli ha lasciato qualcosa, che lui ha assorbito e si porta dentro. Il Cracovia, pur non essendo la squadra della capitale, è forse quella in cui più di ogni altra si rispecchia lo spirito nazionale polacco. Vestire quella maglia ti tempra, ti fortifica. Una volta, in allenamento, lo schierarono tutta la settimana con la squadra riserve. Lui non diceva niente. Alla domenica lo misero in campo a sorpresa: il Cracovia vinse 2-1 con una sua doppietta. *Oggi vuole portare il Milan in Champions; poi, alla scadenza del suo contratto quadriennale, nel 2023, si vedrà. Krzysztof vede il cambiamento come indispensabile per il suo processo di crescita. Ma se il Milan saprà stargli al passo, crescendo insieme a lui, di- venta impossibile dire se e quando le loro strade si divideranno*.
> 
> 
> Michal Pol, giornalista polacco:"La Piatek mania in Polonia è più pazza che da voi. Ogni bambino conosce la sua esultanza e la ripete sui social, nei campetti di calcio o per strada. Gli adulti invece, stanno quotidianamente pressando il c.t. della Nazionale affinché si convinca a schierare il tridente con Piatek, Lewandoski e Milik in vista di Euro 2020. Più di un milione e duecentomila persone hanno seguito la doppietta di “Krzysz” in Coppa Italia contro il Napoli, numeri impensabili per la tv nazionale polacca".



Giustissimo cosi. Il ragionamento del padre non fa una piega.


----------



## Raryof (30 Marzo 2019)

Ciò che mi dà fastidio è che questo qui potrà diventare un'icona del Milan importantissima ed un asset importantissimo negli anni.
Un giocatore così non l'avevamo dai tempi di Ibra 30 enne, lui a 23 anni ha il portachiavi del Milan e a fine stagione gli dovranno dare la 9 e le chiavi, questo è.
Provo fastidio perché certi giocatori con Gattuso non arriveranno mai a certi status, Gattuso è uno che potrebbe allenare gente mediocre per farla rendere un po' di più quel mese e mezzo ma niente di più, è impossibile consacrarsi giocando in questa maniera tanto ridicola, devi essere proprio un fenomeno da one shot one kill, è impossibile in Nba vincere gli anelli da soli figuriamoci in un ambiente con tante pressioni e uno staff tecnico provinciale che se la gioca solo per farsi riconfermare.
Sarà una lotta tra Gattuso e Leo? beh Leo ha preso Paquetà a Piatek, Gattuso a dicembre era da esonerare, certe dichiarazioni di certi personaggi vi fanno comunque capire quanto poco si creda in alcuni soggetti, da Cutrone che batte la porta (presto la sbatterà) a questo qui che parla di Milan che deve tenere il passo, al rissone in panchina, qui possiamo voler bene a Gattuso ma da tanti aspetti si riesce a capire chi è che vorrà crescere negli anni e chi invece penserà solo a farsi riconfermare con stagioni da 5,5 fisso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Marzo 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il ragionamento vale per qualsiasi altro giocatore di talento della nostra rosa, se il Milan torna al top è normale possano restare, altrimenti è chiaro che le ambizioni siano diverse ed un calciatore prenda altre strade.
> 
> Oggi il Milan è una squadra di passaggio, non di arrivo aimè.



Concordo, ma OGGI. Tra 5 anni con stadio e società solidissima sarà altra storia


----------



## Aron (30 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Concordo, ma OGGI. Tra 5 anni con stadio e società solidissima sarà altra storia



Cinque anni è un'eternità nel calcio. 
Cinque anni fa il Milan era in Champions League (e sembra passato un secolo).


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Cinque anni è un'eternità nel calcio.
> Cinque anni fa il Milan era in Champions League (e sembra passato un secolo).



.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il padre di Piatek intervistato da Sportweek in edicola oggi, 30 marzo, ha raccontato la crescita calcistica dell'attaccante rossonero. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Un ragazzo regolare, più energico degli altri... ma un buon ragazzo. A 17 anni la chiamata del Lubin. Viveva da solo e tutti gli di- cevano che era forte: se non avesse avuto una grande disciplina si sarebbe perso. E a insegnargli la disciplina ho provveduto io: quella, e poi il rispetto per gli amici e per il coach. “Hai tanta energia ma cerca di avere rispetto per chi ti guarda. E' questo che gli ho sempre ripetuto. Così, nei suoi primi anni da solo ha giusto avuto qualche fidanzatina. E in ogni caso, c’era sua mamma Jadwiga a controllare, andando da lui appena possibile con la scusa di portargli cibo e vestiti puliti. Gli allenatori? Tutti gli hanno dato qualcosa, fin dalle giovanili. Una figura cruciale, per esempio, è stato Andrzej Bolisega, che lo ha avuto al Dzierzoniów. È grazie a persone come lui se il mio ragazzo è diventato sempre più sicuro. Oggi i suoi ex tecnici sono molto orgogliosi di Krzysztof perché sta dimostrando di andare molto veloce. È in questa maniera, facendo un passo in avanti alla volta, che ha acquisito forza e consapevolezza, arrivando in Italia al momento giusto. Ogni esperienza gli ha lasciato qualcosa, che lui ha assorbito e si porta dentro. Il Cracovia, pur non essendo la squadra della capitale, è forse quella in cui più di ogni altra si rispecchia lo spirito nazionale polacco. Vestire quella maglia ti tempra, ti fortifica. Una volta, in allenamento, lo schierarono tutta la settimana con la squadra riserve. Lui non diceva niente. Alla domenica lo misero in campo a sorpresa: il Cracovia vinse 2-1 con una sua doppietta. *Oggi vuole portare il Milan in Champions; poi, alla scadenza del suo contratto quadriennale, nel 2023, si vedrà. Krzysztof vede il cambiamento come indispensabile per il suo processo di crescita. Ma se il Milan saprà stargli al passo, crescendo insieme a lui, di- venta impossibile dire se e quando le loro strade si divideranno*.
> 
> 
> Michal Pol, giornalista polacco:"La Piatek mania in Polonia è più pazza che da voi. Ogni bambino conosce la sua esultanza e la ripete sui social, nei campetti di calcio o per strada. Gli adulti invece, stanno quotidianamente pressando il c.t. della Nazionale affinché si convinca a schierare il tridente con Piatek, Lewandoski e Milik in vista di Euro 2020. Più di un milione e duecentomila persone hanno seguito la doppietta di “Krzysz” in Coppa Italia contro il Napoli, numeri impensabili per la tv nazionale polacca".



Anche lui deve stare al suo passo, ne abbiamo viste di meteore pure più clamorose.

Chiaramente solo un folle potrebbe dargli torto, ma già dalla prossima estate, se dovesse venire un Real Madrid con più di 100 polpette per il Milan e 20 per lui, come fai?


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

ha parlato bene.

se quest'anno non ti qualifichi e neppure l'anno prossimo, ovviamente chiederà di essere ceduto. non aspetterà 4-5 anni.


----------



## LadyRoss (30 Marzo 2019)

Non dimentichiamo però che questo è il primo anno di piatek ad alti livelli....cominciamo a vedere se anche lui si confermerà l’anno prossimo .....


----------



## Davidoff (30 Marzo 2019)

Idea mia, questa estate respingeremo/respingerà eventuali offerte, ma se si confermerà ad alti livelli anche l'anno prossimo ci saluterà. Ci vorranno anni per diventare una squadra realmente competitiva e Piatek è un tipo molto ambizioso, una volta capito che lo scudetto è sempre assegnato di default ai mafiosi e vincere la CL al momento è utopia credete davvero che resterà? Secondo me no, anche con un super-aumento di ingaggio ci sarebbero altre squadre che oltre a pareggiare/superare l'offerta potrebbero offrire trofei. Il danno di un campionato italiano già assegnato è proprio questo, giocatori con ambizione di vittorie importanti in Italia preferiranno sempre i mafiosi.


----------



## sette (30 Marzo 2019)

Ok ha detto la sua. Ora può tornare a fare il suo lavoro.


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2019)

Impossibile finisca la carriera con noi, speriamo possa restare questi 4-5 anni, ne abbiamo bisogno.


----------



## James45 (30 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Cinque anni è un'eternità nel calcio.
> Cinque anni fa il Milan era in Champions League (e sembra passato un secolo).



Verissimo.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Marzo 2019)

Intanto lui confermi di essere un top player, poi il padre potrà aprir bocca e parlare del Milan.
Di fenomeni a parole ne sono passati troppi negli ultimi anni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il padre di Piatek intervistato da Sportweek in edicola oggi, 30 marzo, ha raccontato la crescita calcistica dell'attaccante rossonero. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Un ragazzo regolare, più energico degli altri... ma un buon ragazzo. A 17 anni la chiamata del Lubin. Viveva da solo e tutti gli di- cevano che era forte: se non avesse avuto una grande disciplina si sarebbe perso. E a insegnargli la disciplina ho provveduto io: quella, e poi il rispetto per gli amici e per il coach. “Hai tanta energia ma cerca di avere rispetto per chi ti guarda. E' questo che gli ho sempre ripetuto. Così, nei suoi primi anni da solo ha giusto avuto qualche fidanzatina. E in ogni caso, c’era sua mamma Jadwiga a controllare, andando da lui appena possibile con la scusa di portargli cibo e vestiti puliti. Gli allenatori? Tutti gli hanno dato qualcosa, fin dalle giovanili. Una figura cruciale, per esempio, è stato Andrzej Bolisega, che lo ha avuto al Dzierzoniów. È grazie a persone come lui se il mio ragazzo è diventato sempre più sicuro. Oggi i suoi ex tecnici sono molto orgogliosi di Krzysztof perché sta dimostrando di andare molto veloce. È in questa maniera, facendo un passo in avanti alla volta, che ha acquisito forza e consapevolezza, arrivando in Italia al momento giusto. Ogni esperienza gli ha lasciato qualcosa, che lui ha assorbito e si porta dentro. Il Cracovia, pur non essendo la squadra della capitale, è forse quella in cui più di ogni altra si rispecchia lo spirito nazionale polacco. Vestire quella maglia ti tempra, ti fortifica. Una volta, in allenamento, lo schierarono tutta la settimana con la squadra riserve. Lui non diceva niente. Alla domenica lo misero in campo a sorpresa: il Cracovia vinse 2-1 con una sua doppietta. *Oggi vuole portare il Milan in Champions; poi, alla scadenza del suo contratto quadriennale, nel 2023, si vedrà. Krzysztof vede il cambiamento come indispensabile per il suo processo di crescita. Ma se il Milan saprà stargli al passo, crescendo insieme a lui, di- venta impossibile dire se e quando le loro strade si divideranno*.
> 
> 
> Michal Pol, giornalista polacco:"La Piatek mania in Polonia è più pazza che da voi. Ogni bambino conosce la sua esultanza e la ripete sui social, nei campetti di calcio o per strada. Gli adulti invece, stanno quotidianamente pressando il c.t. della Nazionale affinché si convinca a schierare il tridente con Piatek, Lewandoski e Milik in vista di Euro 2020. Più di un milione e duecentomila persone hanno seguito la doppietta di “Krzysz” in Coppa Italia contro il Napoli, numeri impensabili per la tv nazionale polacca".


Parole assennate, molto meglio di certi elementi che spergiurano amore eterno per una maglia quando invece oggi come oggi non si può promettere nulla.
Il Milan per tenere Piatek dovrá necessariamente crescere, puntando a grandi traguardi. Se l’obiettivo nei prossimi anni resterà quello di arrivare al quarto posto è chiaro che giocatori del calibro di Piatek e Paquetà sei destinato a perderli.


----------

